# XP or not XP (On EEE)



## jayhusky (Nov 10, 2008)

Recently I bought a EeePC From Asus and it was shipped with Xandros Linux (A Debian Variant)  

I just wanted to Know as XP is the only supported Microsoft OS available for the Eee is it worth it?

In terms of Speed, Functionality and Visible screen.

For Those Interested:

512mb  DDR2 Ram
4G SDD
800 Mhz
Intel Based Processor (Count 1)

Any Advice is nice.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 10, 2008)

why do you need windows on a subnotebook?

and XP on 800mhz?  have fun


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 10, 2008)

It makes it more compatible to my home network


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 10, 2008)

Just place Linux on it. It will be a good experience, try Ubuntu light.

If you really want windows uh...it will work, just not as well as Linux would.


----------



## Roland (Nov 10, 2008)

I thought there was Linpus for those machines (or at least the Acer AspireOne), which was more specifically geared towards the mini-laptops.


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey Newf,

Good to speak to you again...

Yer I already Have Linux On it I was looking to make it a little more compatible to my home network.

I see, By that do you mean slower (lagging and such)

@Roland: Yeh The Acer Aspire Is The Linpus one, Eee's Get shipped with Either Xandros or XP.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 10, 2008)

Well...you shouldn't get any lag but it will be slower...you should be able to do like media, web, and text fine. But Ubuntu should work on your network too...Ubuntu light is geared for the EEE pc. It's what I would use, but why not just try each one and see what you feel works better? It'll take like a day of your time and you will have something you feel fits your needs, for a long time.


----------



## net-cat (Nov 10, 2008)

furcity said:


> I just wanted to Know as XP is the only supported Microsoft OS available for the Eee is it worth it?


Yes it is and no it isn't.

(Unless you're going to use MS Office.)


----------



## Eevee (Nov 10, 2008)

furcity said:


> It makes it more compatible to my home network


What does this _mean_?  Linux has had wireless support and Samba support for years -- both arguably better than that in Windows, if your card has drivers.


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 10, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Well...you shouldn't get any lag but it will be slower...you should be able to do like media, web, and text fine. But Ubuntu should work on your network too...Ubuntu light is geared for the EEE pc. It's what I would use, but why not just try each one and see what you feel works better? It'll take like a day of your time and you will have something you feel fits your needs, for a long time.



Ok thanks for that Newf, I will try.. I got a fortnight spare in a couple of weeks so I'll give it a go then...


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 10, 2008)

I do honestly think you will like Linux, it'll run a lot smoother, faster, and it can do a few things windows simply can't that I think any average computer user will just love without having to install anything extra or bog down the computer.

I would try XP first, see how you like it, then format and install Ubuntu Light. See how you like that.  Web browsing and media will show very significant increase in speeds and load times. As well booting up the OS will take a lot less time.

Hope it works out, oh and post here how it turned out too so others with the same questions can see what worked the best. :3


----------



## Eevee (Nov 10, 2008)

There is no distribution named Ubuntu Light.  There is, however, an Ubuntu Netbook Remix, although I don't know why a new Linux user would both switching away from Xandros.  The only advantage of having Ubuntu installed is easier access to guts, which a new user probably neither wants nor would know how to use.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 10, 2008)

http://ubuntulite.tuxfamily.org/?q=node/2 Did you mean that thing draggie? Oo
You could also try this little bugger:
http://www.puppylinux.org/downloads/puplets/eeetiger


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 10, 2008)

Ease of access is always better (what do you mean by guts?), and Ubuntu Eee is the ubuntu I meant. (also Ubuntu light does exist as well) 

Ubuntu Eee is designed for the EEE Pc.

He isn't looking to be tinkering or learning about linux, he just wants something that will allow him to use his computer without lagging up or having issues. Ubuntu Eee is the best solution unless he feels the performance with XP compared to familiarization is worth using Windows XP.


----------



## Hyena (Nov 10, 2008)

if I were you, I'd stick with the Linux OS that comes on it. I'm sure it has Open Office installed on it? you can save things into a Microsoft Word document format with open office for compatibility with homework. (example you write something in Microsoft Word it saves as .doc You can tell open office to save things in .doc format and it will work in Windows Word. 

Windows XP should take up about half of your drive 2GB of space just for the OS, then you install Office that's about another 500MB you're starting to run out of space already. 

Try getting used to the Linux OS. it should be fairly stable on that system. if in a few months you just cant get over it, then switch to Windows.


----------



## Roland (Nov 10, 2008)

I recommend staying away from putting XP on your system, as you are dealing with very limited resources and XP is likely to take up a lot of them and make your computer run very poorly.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 10, 2008)

I've seen it run with XP on it, works fine.

And the OS that comes with it is very piss poor. There isn't even a desktop, it's just like PSP. Buttons you click to open things (unless they've changed that) Either way the best Operating system for the Asus EEE is Ubuntu Eee.

But XP will work fine, though slow in some functions.

I'm actually downloading Ubuntu now, just cause I are bored.

EDIT: Though with either OS I would suggest a 2.5" 80+ Gig portable Hard Drive. Something small that goes with the EEE, but large enough to hold *everything* you want, besides the OS and primary apps.


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 11, 2008)

Heh,

I changed the default easy mode on it to Full KDE Desktop and it works like xp for the moment, when I get a chance I will install a few different apps and such for it.

I got a MAxtor 500GB external for all my XP stuff if and when i decide to add it.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 12, 2008)

> MAxtor


I pray for your data.

Not to be mean, but Maxtors have legendary unreliability.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Runefox said:


> I pray for your data.
> 
> Not to be mean, but Maxtors have legendary unreliability.




Really... *Looks at his three 40GBs, his 80GB, his 160GB and even his still working 850MB, all made by Maxtor*
*He then looks at his pile of waiting to be used WD Caviar ashtrays and drink coasters*


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 13, 2008)

Runefox said:


> I pray for your data.
> 
> Not to be mean, but Maxtors have legendary unreliability.



you learn somthing new everyday.


----------



## Mirka (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a stripped down version of XP on my EEE - and honestly if I kept the OS it came with I'd probably never touch the thing. It works fine enough too. I've experienced no issues.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 13, 2008)

Mirka said:


> I have a stripped down version of XP on my EEE - and honestly if I kept the OS it came with I'd probably never touch the thing.


um.  why?  what are you possibly running that you couldn't run on xandros?


----------



## Roland (Nov 13, 2008)

Eevee said:


> um.  why?  what are you possibly running that you couldn't run on xandros?



MSN Messenger.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Nov 13, 2008)

Roland said:


> MSN Messenger.



aMSN is so much better than the official client, IMHO.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 13, 2008)

Roland said:


> MSN Messenger.


MSN Messenger is an *abysmal* product and there are a variety of cross-platform replacements, both compatible with the same network and complete alternatives to it


----------



## Roland (Nov 13, 2008)

Eevee said:


> MSN Messenger is an *abysmal* product and there are a variety of cross-platform replacements, both compatible with the same network and complete alternatives to it



I'm aware.   But when I see someone talk about how they want Windows because of the products they want, if they're not an architect or an art major (that uses something very windows specific like say.. 3ds Max), then I just assume they don't like change and are making excuses.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 13, 2008)

probably.  but it is also entirely possible that people just have no idea what's available for unix-like systems.

using windows on a netbook is absurd, though; a consumer license is a large fraction of the cost of the hardware, and the vast majority of apps that really *need* windows (and have no libre replacement) have no hope of running on a netbook


----------



## Roland (Nov 13, 2008)

"But it's fore more advanced users! Linux is great if you want a system that's simple and dead-simple to use. "

(Actually saw someone say that on a review)


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 13, 2008)

Eevee said:


> a consumer license is a large fraction of the cost of the hardware



Wrong. It's almost free in case of Asus and Acer since MS wants to prevent that Linux gets too strong on the market. The price was 26-32 dollars when MS started their campaing which was supposed to limit the hardware used for a netbook (TFT smaller than 10 inches, HDD size 80 GB at max). Now they are selling it for even less, and I heard a _RUMOR_ (!!!) that Asus and Acer aren't paying a cent for their OEM licences anymore to prevent both companies from using Linux again.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 13, 2008)

Eevee said:


> a consumer license is a large fraction of the cost of the hardware



given that this thread is about installing XP on a machine already running Linux and all

plus afaik the Eee is cheaper with Linux and the same hardware


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 13, 2008)

It was. The first versions had smaller SSDs (12 GB vs 20 GB) to compensate the price for the licence.

EDIT: just checked the price for normal consumer licenses. It's about 40 Euros atm here in germany.


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Nov 16, 2008)

XP will run, albeit painfully slow.  Whatever your battery life is, it won't be adequate.

Linux will run better, but on such a sub-par system, it won't be very noticeable outside of benches.  Edit:  Will get much better battery life, though, as a huge upside.  And IMHO, an EEE with XP has such a short BL that there's no POINT to the EEE.  It's supposed to be ultra-portible, right?

I'd reccomend getting something.. hmm.... decent?  There's a lot of EEEquivalents on the market that are geared more for the average user.  EEEs are really just for workstation applications like Open Office.



Also, i've owned 17 harddrives personally.
4 maxtors.  All dead inside of warranty.
8 WDs.  Only 1 dead, outside of warranty.  (Raptors are only a couple years off from a decade and run fine still!)
1 Excelstor.  DOA.
2 seagates.  One dead inside warranty.
1 hitachi.  Dead within a month.
1 Quantum Bigfoot.  Bought used and owned 11 years, STILL RUNNING STRONG.



Also, to Linux/Unix nerds:
It could also be due to your smug, arrogant 'holier-than-thou' attitude you guys have that naturally turn people off.  After all, elitism and geek-cliches are very unappealing to the average user.  You should be less snarky, smart-mouthed, and asanine and instead welcome potential new users, offer them advice and help, and above all, make sure they know the equivalent to any software they may be concerned about.  Most users aren't aware of alternatives simply because Linux users spend too much time bellyaching about windows and not enough time PROVING it's better.
Software remains the primary driving force behind OS sales, after all.
Additionally, many people just think *nix has some really cumbersome UIs, or are just ugly clones of Windoze, and thus see no benefit to switching.  The average user, after all, knows very little (and cares less) about most of the advantages of Linux.  They just want games, music, and porn, and they want it easy.  If you don't want those sort of users (understandibly) then don't bother to let them know there's an alternative at all.  All the Linux Naziism just makes them think you're sixty year old dorks in your parent's basement who are butthurt that useability won out over performance.
*Nix has it's place.  Users use, what they like most.  If you don't like that, MAKE A BETTER *NIX.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 16, 2008)

Archibald Ironfist said:


> It could also be due to your smug, arrogant 'holier-than-thou' attitude


thank you for showing me the light by belittling and insulting me

I recently heard this self-righteous diatribe about how belittling and insulting people doesn't change their minds; I'll link you to it if I can find it again


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, tell me this then.  Does my insult make you feel less correct?
Does it motivate you to act differently?

No?

My point stands.

Most of the folks I know who dislike linux, including myself, a long-time Suse webadmin, don't have a problem with the OS at all.  Just the outspoken users.

At least Mac has a witty, tongue-in-cheek insult approach.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 16, 2008)

frankly I'm not sure where you think I was being snarky in this thread in the first place

or how hating the users can be described as "disliking linux"


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm referring to your statement that non-*nix users must be obtuse to not recognize the alternatives to windows software.  You've also said some really, particularly inflamatory things in the past in reguards.  Paraphrased, you called windows users ignoramuses.  Ignoramusis.  How's that pluralize?  But yeah.  Suggesting everyone who uses windows is wrong because:  Linux, is a terribly ineffective way to get them to try Linux.  It is, however, an amazingly effecive way to make them IGNORE Linux.



And the people who use a product really and truly do make an important contribution to it's public face.  If the majority of the people a Windozer sees are being elitist, they'll get the picture that they're just sore and ignore the OS on principle.  Much like how many Mac users are described as.  There are stereotypes, and sadly users perpetuate this.

Most dozers think Linux users are elitist geeks with a sore loser attitude.
Most dozers think Mac users are incredibly slow and unable to comprehend complex OS concepts like 'changing settings' or 'hardware upgrades'.
Most dozers aren't aware other OSs outside *nix and Mac even exist.


And this is because...
So many *nix users spend so much time bashing windows.  And.... bashing windows. Not offering alternatives, just bashing away.  They never mention important things like improved laptop battery life, open-source community support (which is generally a hell of a lot friendlier and more responsive than corporate software), a general attitude of 'Feel free to fix it' software, significantly broader options for hardware driver support (which hasn't always been so), and a truly flexible architecture to switch between server or power-user modes.  Not to mention the biggest clincher, Wine generally runs windows apps better than bloody windows!

And so many Mac users keep calling dozers mindless drones who'll buy any ill-plotted drivel that hits the market and are concerned with nothing more than games and e-penis bragging rights of hardware.  They fail to actually point out the incredibly simple, streamlined, easy-to-use interface in Mac OSs, and skim over the drastically improved reliability of hardware due to unified architecture (not quite so true anymore..), or the suprisingly efficient rendering capabilities.

And because noone who uses anything ELSE ever vocalizes about it.  MinuetteOS is effectively a ghost, a footnote in OS history.  Much like BeOS, OS/2, Amiga, and Solaris.  But the users are there.  And you know, if people knew about them and could get some help making the difficult transition (a new OS can be a looming and frightening procedure for some) then they'd probably jump ship willingly, and quickly.


Lord knows I think MinuetteOS is the best thing since the transister.

Most of us out here in Internetland, aren't as lost and dumb as you seem to think we are.  We don't need guidance, nor are we ignorant, just because you /think/ Linux is superior.  If it truly was, why in the world would Windows still be around?  Even idiot users are going to pick the easiest OS to use.  No, every OS has it's place.  And as this thread demonstrates, Linux has it's.

So let users use, what users will.  And quit trying to shoot down their choice every turn.



So yeah.  Long, ranting, midnight diatribe amidst a LAN party break cut short:

DEAR LINUX USERS,
BE NICER TO US AND ENCOURAGE A CHANGE RATHER THAN BASHING OUR CURRENT OS AND WE MIGHT PAY ATTENTION TO YOU.
LOVE, WINDOZERS

P.S.  WE TRIED LINUX ALREADY.  IT WAS HARD TO USE AND HAD NO GAMES.


----------



## Roland (Nov 16, 2008)

Geez, if you want games, then fine. Do Windows.  I really don't care.  I use Windows.  I still like some of the features Windows has.  I -do- like Linux. 

Linux is built off of a community that works together to better a product.  It has vast customization abilities and isn't bogged down with a bunch of useless GUI crap (unless you want it to be).

Go and play with Windows.  With the way you're arguing this, Linux wouldn't want you anyway.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 17, 2008)

If you want to switch from Windows to Linux the best way is to start with small steps. Make a list of programs you frequently use, then try to find a proper OSS pendant. IE -> Firefox, MS Office ->OpenOffice, Oulook -> Thunderbird, Photoshop -> GIMP etc.
Once you can verify that you can use those programs as efficient as your previous tools you are on the right way.
Then take a Live-CD (Kubuntu, for example), bott from it, and have a first look at a Linux system. Try to do the taks you'd 80 80 % of the time. If you manage to do that, try it again, and compare it to the way you'd do it under Windows.
If you conclude that it is kinda different but NOT WORSE than under Windows you can consider a parallel Linux installation on your computer (I'd suggest a distribution that uses either KDE or a windows-like configured XFCE desktop, Gnome is pretty different and might puzzle you at first). Needless to say, this first installation should be done on a normal PC, netbooks are not the best way for a warmup with Linux. ;-)


----------



## net-cat (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm still of the opinion that all operating systems suck and that anyone who tries to tell you otherwise is a salesman. People switch OSs all the time expecting it to solve all their problems and then hate the new system when it doesn't. 

People write operating systems programs and don't have _you_ in mind. It won't work exactly the way _you_ want. This will be true whether you're a Gates fan, a Jobs fan or a Torvalds fan.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 17, 2008)

Full Ack!
The question is: which OS sucks less in your eyes? ;-)


----------



## net-cat (Nov 17, 2008)

Depends on what you're trying to accomplish.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 17, 2008)

Archibald Ironfist said:


> I'm referring to your statement that non-*nix users must be obtuse to not recognize the alternatives to windows software.


What?



Archibald Ironfist said:


> You've also said some really, particularly inflamatory things in the past in reguards.


Okay, so, you're calling me out on something I didn't say in this thread.  Cool.



net-cat said:


> I'm still of the opinion that all operating systems suck and that anyone who tries to tell you otherwise is a salesman.


People say this like operating systems are unique in this regard.  And, you know, this doesn't mean everything sucks _equally_.  Everything sucks far less than WinME, for instance.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 17, 2008)

Eevee said:


> Everything sucks far less than WinME, for instance.



Vista? ;-) *scnr*


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 17, 2008)

ive been using an acer one today (specs are pretty much the same). it had XP installed, it was decent. it wasnt really slow, it was ok. i cant compare it to a minilaptip with linux installed but you should be fine with XP.
but i have a question about those minilaptops...:
what happens when you need to format your harddrive and install your OS again...? they dont have a CD/DVD drive, can you use an external drive for that? or arent they supporting USB during that process? i never used one of them until today and i really have no clue about that^^


----------

